# ACHTUN!NG | Waterfest 14 APR Sale Period - July 7th to 31st, 2008!!



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

APR is again title sponsor to this year's Waterfest 14 event and as always, all APR products are on sale starting Monday July 7th. The sale ends on Thursday July 31st.

Click on image to direct you to begin shopping at achtuning.com!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | Waterfest 14 APR Sale Period - July 7th to 31st, 2008!! ([email protected]!NG)*

APR sale prices are in effect on http://www.achtuning.com! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | Waterfest 14 APR Sale Period - July 7th to 31st, 2008!! ([email protected]!NG)*


----------

